# I'm all ready for my long weekend!



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Labor Day weekend in Canada coming up... I've picked out the essentials for the trip!


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looking good bro


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Are you planning anything but smoking? 

Nice array, hope you are planning to share or should we go ahead and contact poison control now and alert them of the impending nicotine OD. LOL


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Well, I'm going to TRY to have 2 on the drive up and 2 on the drive back, then 3 for each of the 3 days I'm there. Although every time on the drive up I light up before as I get on the road, and with it being only a 2.5hr drive, I pretty much need to start up the 2nd one soon after the first, which I never want to do. And there's a couple long ones (the R&J and RockyPatel) that have been sitting in my humi forever, so those might be last me almost the entire drive anyway  Oh well... at least there's a bit of selection and I can bring back anything I don't smoke


----------



## TiminBC (Aug 12, 2013)

Well Jake if you smoke all these your really getting it done. I max out at about 2 in one day and even then I often want a break the next day. I wish I could do more but I find my taste and enjoyment is reduced. My loss. Enjoy the last long weekend of the summer and drive carefully.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

TiminBC said:


> Well Jake if you smoke all these your really getting it done. I max out at about 2 in one day and even then I often want a break the next day. I wish I could do more but I find my taste and enjoyment is reduced. My loss. Enjoy the last long weekend of the summer and drive carefully.


Thanks! I'm the same as you. If I smoke too many in a day the latter ones just don't give me the same enjoyment. Too much nicotine and I just start feeling sick and find myself pushing through it instead of savoring it. I always plan to do lots of cigar smoking but something tells me I'll be bringing a few sticks home with me.


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice stash! Should be a good weekend!


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

uhh im jealous....looks like a seriously fantastic good time in the making


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Enjoy. I want you your hard decision filled weekend of picking order to enjoy them in.


----------



## EnjoyTheCigar (Aug 27, 2013)

Someones gonna have a great weekend. Enjoy those


----------



## ubenumber2 (Mar 9, 2014)

Makes my mouth water


----------



## MacWebDev (Jul 1, 2014)

Stumbling upon this post makes me sad I'll be working right through the labour day weekend this year. I hope you have a chance to enjoy a similar selection once again in a few weeks!


----------



## jpetion (Aug 12, 2014)

Great for the weekend....


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh yeah!

Ps: Love your sig line!


----------

